

"Metasploit: The Penetration Tester's Guide" now available - tylero

Hey HN,<p>Just wanted to share a new release, thought you might be interested in checking it out. A description of the book, sample chapters, and detailed contents are available below.<p><pre><code>  http://nostarch.com/metasploit.htm
</code></pre>
Use discount code REDTEAM for 40% off -- the promo runs all this week. Print orders get the ebook free, PDF delivered immediately; Kindle and EPUB editions are coming soon, you'll get those too.<p>Cheers,<p>Tyler
======
swordswinger12
Does this book assume/need knowledge of Ruby?

~~~
tylero
No, though it's helpful to have some exposure or be eager to learn in the
later chapters.

The authors explain how several MSF modules work, show you how to create your
own, for example.

~~~
swordswinger12
Cool, thanks.

